# Seguimento Sul - Março 2017



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2017 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2017 às 19:51)

Boas
já por Vendas Novas
céu nublado
temperatura máxima de 17ºC
temperatura atual de 13,5ºC


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2017 às 10:11)

Bom dia,
O tempo nestes últimos dias foi sempre igual que nem dá vontade de postar 
Hoje o dia acordou nublado por nuvens baixas que entretanto já se dissiparam. Mínima de *1,7°C *

Existem algumas diferenças nos modelos no que diz respeito à chuva da madrugada de sábado, o GFS prevê bastante chuva e entretanto o ECM não prevê nada   é caso para dizer que só acredito quando vir.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Mar 2017 às 18:45)

Dia fantástico de Primavera! Vento nulo praticamente todo o dia e temperatura próxima ou terá mesmo chegado aos 20ºc. Os sinais de Primavera já vêm desde à uma semana e vamos ter apenas uma breve pausa no próximos 3 dias para depois continuar e consolidar a dita. O Inverno começou tarde e acabou cedo! Para se ter uma ideia, aqui por Faro, existem plátanos que não chegaram a perder a folha toda. Na quinta, marmeleiros e ameixeiras perderam a folha apenas no fim de Janeiro e já estão a brotar agora! Pelas minhas contas o Inverno foi de 15 de Janeiro a 15 de Fevereiro.

Importante agora é somar mais alguns mm's para manter a humidade dos solos e depois esperar pela reorganização dos modelos que já andam baralhados com a mudança de estação.


----------



## talingas (2 Mar 2017 às 20:45)

*Previsão para 6ª feira, 3.março.2017
REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu muito nublado, com boas abertas durante a tarde.
Períodos de chuva, passando a regime de aguaceiros a partir da
manhã, do litoral oeste para as restantes regiões, *e que poderão*
*ser de neve na serra de S. Mamede.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de sul, tornando-se
moderado (20 a 30 km/h), rodando para oeste a partir da manhã e
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral e nas
terras altas, com rajadas até 70/80 km/h.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

Veremos... 

Hoje, dia relativamente ameno, máxima andou entre os 17 e os 18ºC. 
Por agora 11,5ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2017 às 20:53)

trovoadas disse:


> Dia fantástico de Primavera! Vento nulo praticamente todo o dia e temperatura próxima ou terá mesmo chegado aos 20ºc. Os sinais de Primavera já vêm desde à uma semana e vamos ter apenas uma breve pausa no próximos 3 dias para depois continuar e consolidar a dita. O Inverno começou tarde e acabou cedo! Para se ter uma ideia, aqui por Faro, existem plátanos que não chegaram a perder a folha toda. Na quinta, marmeleiros e ameixeiras perderam a folha apenas no fim de Janeiro e já estão a brotar agora! Pelas minhas contas o Inverno foi de 15 de Janeiro a 15 de Fevereiro.
> 
> Importante agora é somar mais alguns mm's para manter a humidade dos solos e depois esperar pela reorganização dos modelos que já andam baralhados com a mudança de estação.





talingas disse:


> *Previsão para 6ª feira, 3.março.2017
> REGIÃO SUL:*
> Céu muito nublado, com boas abertas durante a tarde.
> Períodos de chuva, passando a regime de aguaceiros a partir da
> ...


Já estamos em Março!! 
_______
Entretanto,@talingas vamos ver se o inverno se despede da melhor maneira com o 2º nevão do ano na serra. 
Apesar de o inverno não estar a ser nada de especial em termos de chuva, pelo menos que venham estas surpresas.


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2017 às 21:28)

Boas,
Durante o dia céu pouco nublado,.Final do dia começaram a vir nuvens do litoral 
T.máxima de 20°C.
T.atual de 12,5°C
Amanhã vamos ter chuva pelo Alentejo !

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2017 às 21:38)

Boas,
Temperatura bem amena durante o dia, amanhã vai dar grande tombo e as consequências destas mudanças mudanças radicais de temperatura estão à vista 
Máx: *18,1ºC*
Min: *1,7ºC
*
Tatual:* 8,3ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Mar 2017 às 21:51)

Boas,
Já pelo Reguengo para fim-de-semana prolongado...
Céu pouco nublado, vamos ver se manhã cai algo na serra.


----------



## talingas (2 Mar 2017 às 22:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Já estamos em Março!!
> _______
> Entretanto,@talingas vamos ver se o inverno se despede da melhor maneira com o 2º nevão do ano na serra.
> Apesar de o inverno não estar a ser nada de especial em termos de chuva, pelo menos que venham estas surpresas.



Nem sei como fui parar a Fevereiro e nem percebi..  Acho que são os links do forum que ainda não foram actualizados... Obrigado!

@joralentejano   Isso era excelente! Estas surpresas são sempre bem vindas, ainda por cima neste tedioso in(F)erno...

Bem então publico novamente e de preferência actualizado..

*Previsão para 6ª feira, 3.março.2017
REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu muito nublado, com boas abertas durante a tarde.
Períodos de chuva, passando a regime de aguaceiros a partir da
manhã, do litoral oeste para as restantes regiões, *e que poderão
ser de neve na serra de S. Mamede.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de sul, tornando-se
moderado (20 a 30 km/h), rodando para oeste a partir da manhã e
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral e nas
terras altas, com rajadas até 70/80 km/h.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

Veremos... 

Hoje, dia relativamente ameno, máxima andou entre os 17 e os 18ºC.
Por agora 10,4ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2017 às 07:34)

Bom dia,
Algum nevoeiro e *8,3°C *
Vento a aumentar de intensidade, boa frente


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2017 às 07:36)

Bons dias
já chove por Vendas Novas
acumulado de 6 mm
temperatura atual de 9,7 ºC


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2017 às 07:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Algum nevoeiro e *8,3°C *
> Vento a aumentar de intensidade, boa frente



Bons dias
vais ter neve na serra são Mamede ao final do dia, estou convencido disso


----------



## vamm (3 Mar 2017 às 07:45)

Eu a pensar que isto já não vinha nada para cá e já chove a potes há coisa de 30/45min.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Mar 2017 às 09:21)

Boa sorte, conterrâneos !!!

Para já...6.1ºC e a descer!!!



talingas disse:


> Nem sei como fui parar a Fevereiro e nem percebi..  Acho que são os links do forum que ainda não foram actualizados... Obrigado!
> 
> @joralentejano   Isso era excelente! Estas surpresas são sempre bem vindas, ainda por cima neste tedioso in(F)erno...
> 
> ...


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2017 às 10:53)

Já deverá estar a cair algo nos pontos mais altos da serra, aqui em Arronches abaixo dos 300m sigo com *5,9°C *e chuva moderada.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mar 2017 às 11:09)

Aqui chove e estão 3ºc, o ar frio deverá avançar a partir de agora, esperemos é que hajam aguaceiros.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mar 2017 às 12:00)

Alguma chuva por Faro desde as 9h mas nada de especial. Nas serras deve ter chovido bem! Segue a chover fraco.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mar 2017 às 12:02)

Na serra já nevou, vê-se perfeitamente daqui, agora que o nevoeiro levantou, eu diria que a partir dos 900m, a cota deve descer ao longo da tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2017 às 13:14)

6,1ºC por aqui, desce au 5,0ºC durante os aguaceiros, quiçá tenha havido algo por entre a água...


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mar 2017 às 13:31)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado por Faro! Está fresco! Ainda bem que é só hoje, a partir de amanhã voltamos à nossa Primavera


----------



## vamm (3 Mar 2017 às 14:02)

Pelas 11h30 caiu uma granizanada na Boavista dos Pinheiros






Desde aí que está bem mais frio, muito vento e o estado da coisa por Odemira é este agora: meio nublado, as rajadas de vento são bem brutas e estão 11C.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (3 Mar 2017 às 14:11)

Em Moura choveu bem entre as 09:00 e as 10:00. Depois disso, houve alguns aguaceiros, sendo que por volta das 13:15 caiu um aguaceiro bastante intenso com rajadas de vento muito fortes! A coisa durou cerca de 15 minutos. Alguns guarda-chuvas partidos e ramos de árvore pelas ruas! Neste momento o sol vai brilhando, mas está frio!


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2017 às 14:16)

Um aguaceiro a passar ao lado mas com rajadas fortes, 61 km/h. 6,3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2017 às 14:30)

Caiu um aguaceiro forte À pouco de granizo
temperatura atual de 10,9ºC
acumulado de 13, 5 mm


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2017 às 14:44)

Boa chuvada à pouco acompanhada de vento forte e algum granizo. 
*5,7ºC 
*


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2017 às 14:51)

Forte aguaceiro de granizo, com trovoada
isto hoje está fantástico!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Mar 2017 às 14:56)

Vi vídeo a nevar sem acumular em S. Mamede, antes da subida para as antenas, ás 14:30


----------



## trepkos (3 Mar 2017 às 15:48)

Em Évora alguma chuva (por vezes intensa mas breve), algum granizo, vento com rajadas mas trovoadas é que nada.

Há meses que não sei o que é uma trovoada,,,


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Mar 2017 às 15:58)

Granizo agora mesmo!


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2017 às 16:17)

Várias células aqui à volta que devem estar bem carregadas de granizo:













*7,1ºC*


----------



## Prof BioGeo (3 Mar 2017 às 16:53)

Bem, por aqui houve mais um episódio de vento bastante forte e aguaceiros durante cerca de uma hora (15:45 - 16:45). Fiz um pequeno vídeo do vento...

Vídeo aqui: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5C_tym0nGPoV0hxcTE1TUZQakU

Arco-íris


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2017 às 17:40)

A precipitação terminou por aqui, só já espero novamente chuva amanhã de madrugada/manhã. O céu permanece apenas com algumas nuvens.
Destaque para a grande ventania neste momento que dá uma sensação horrível lá fora  estão* 6,5ºC  *mas a sensação deve ser de 2/3ºC ou até menos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2017 às 17:47)

Ouvi agora que vento forte fez estragos em Campo Maior, com 8 desalojados.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2017 às 17:51)

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/por...ssoas-desalojadas-em-campo-maior-5703062.html

Não é a primeira vez que aquela zona de Campo Maior é atingida por um fenómeno convectivo mais severo. Provavelmente um tornado ou downburst.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2017 às 17:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ouvi agora que vento forte fez estragos em Campo Maior, com 8 desalojados.



*Vento forte deixa sete pessoas desalojadas em Campo Maior*
*Não há feridos a registar na sequência deste incidente, que ocorreu no Bairro São Sebastião*
Sete pessoas ficaram desalojadas em Campo Maior, no distrito de Portalegre, na sequência dos ventos fortes que arrancaram os telhados de duas habitações, disse à agência Lusa fonte dos bombeiros.

De acordo com o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre, não há feridos a registar na sequência deste incidente, que ocorreu no Bairro São Sebastião.

O alerta foi dado às autoridades às 14:34.

A mesma fonte indicou que numa das habitações residiam cinco pessoas e na outra casa duas pessoas.

Fonte do município de Campo Maior disse à Lusa que estão a ser desenvolvidas diligências no sentido de realojar ainda hoje as sete pessoas.

As operações de socorro mobilizaram seis elementos dos bombeiros de Campo Maior.
Fonte TVI24
__________
Deve ter ocorrido durante a passagem de uma célula, por volta dessa hora chovia bastante também por aqui e com muito vento.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2017 às 19:38)

Aguaceiros a chegar, vamos lá ver se não se ficam no caminho. Já há aguaceiros na parte norte da serra, deve estar a nevar em Marvão. 
*4,7ºC* por aqui.


----------



## vamm (3 Mar 2017 às 19:52)

Bem, que frio que está! Ontem parecia primavera, mas hoje é mesmo inverno! O que eu não dava para ver neve agora 
Mas por aqui só houve chuva e mais chuva durante a tarde. Uma grande granizada acompanhada de trovoada também, que deixou tudo branco e caiu com tanta força que toda a gente na loja ficou a olhar para o ar com medo


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mar 2017 às 20:01)

Notou-se alguns flocos no meio da chuva aqui, deve ter dado neve mais acima, mas os aguaceiros a partir de agora já vão escasseando, é pena.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2017 às 20:05)

CONFIRMADO:
Nevou em Marvão, ainda deu para fazer um boneco de neve  foto de um amigo meu:


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mar 2017 às 21:21)

E pronto, os aguaceiros já se foram, não houve neve praticamente na serra, agora só deve chover de madrugada e já não deve ser nada de especial, logo vi que ontem que os modelos tinham piorado.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2017 às 22:36)

3,6ºC. Sim, confirmo os relatos de neve em São Mamede (só a cair, não a acumular), e algum granizo por Castelo de Vide.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2017 às 23:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de manhã Inverno e à tarde de vendaval. Caiu alguns aguaceiros, que ainda deram uma rega. 

Passando, este fim de semana, virá o sol e temperaturas primaveris ou até com ar de Verão, se ultrapassarem os 25ºC já é de Verão. Como, adoro estas alterações bruscas.


----------



## ze_rega (4 Mar 2017 às 00:42)

Boa noite! 
Voltou a chuva, volto a participar, embora tenha estado atento ao que aqui se ia passando.
Hoje o dia começou com chuva e vento, sendo por vezes forte, mantendo-se assim quase todo o dia. Registei rajada máxima de 52,6 km/h. A chuva por vezes caía forte. Por volta das 16h ainda caiu granizo. No fim do dia tinha acumulados 13 mm. O dia foi frio.
Por agora sigo com 1,7 mm acumulados, chove fraco mas à pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado.
Estão 10,3 ºC, 1014 hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2017 às 01:11)

Segue chovendo moderado e certinho por Faro. Parece que será uma madrugada de bastante chuva por aqui...vamos ver...


----------



## ze_rega (4 Mar 2017 às 02:44)

Chove moderado. Já sigo com 6,2mm. 
P. atm. desce para 1011 hPa. 
Temperatura mantém-se a rondar os 10ºC.
Vento mantém-se fraco.


----------



## ze_rega (4 Mar 2017 às 03:07)

7,2 mm, temp a subir 11ºC e P.atm a descer 1010hPa


----------



## MikeCT (4 Mar 2017 às 08:40)

Acumulado de 17,4mm em Faro (cidade) esta noite. 
O vento a chegar aos 46 km/h, enquanto ontem chegou aos 72,4 km/h

Total do mês 22,2mm


----------



## ecobcg (4 Mar 2017 às 10:10)

Bom dia,

A madrugada rendeu 5,2mm em Carvoeiro e 10mm no Sítio das Fontes.
Mas o "rei" da noite foi mesmo o vento, que esteve sempre bem forte. Em Carvoeiro a rajada máxima foi de 95km/h


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2017 às 10:21)

talvez tenha sido a noite mais significativa em vento deste inverno... dos 1016 aos 1007 em pouco mais de 6 horas.


----------



## frederico (4 Mar 2017 às 12:29)

Tavira passou dos 25 mm.

Ja esta feita mais de metade da media do mes.

Contudo se olharmos para as medias anteriores a 1980 a conversa e outra...

O GFS ja mete qualquer coisa para a segunda quinzena. O Algarve ainda precisa de uns 100 a 200 mm e o Alentejo precisa de bem mais que isso... e possivel pois em anos recentes os meses de Marco a Junho acumularam mais de 200 mm no Sul.


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2017 às 12:49)

Boas,
Céu nublado 
T.minima de 6,7°C
T.atual de 14,5°C
Acumulados desde sexta de 24 mm

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ze_rega (4 Mar 2017 às 14:32)

Boa tarde!
A chuva da noite rendeu cerca de 19,5 mm.
Por agora céu parcialmente limpo, vento moderado com rajada de 19,4 km/h do quadrante NW.
T atual de 14ºC, 84%Hr.
1012 hPa.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2017 às 19:10)

Boas,
Por aqui, chuva de madrugada e inicio de manhã que rendeu *7mm* no Assumar.
O total do evento é de apenas *12.7mm*. Nada de especial tendo em conta o que foi registado noutros locais mas foi bom para regar e manter um caudal normal nos cursos de água:





Ribeira de Caia bem abastecida:




Os campos vão ficando cada vez mais verdes e floridos e algumas árvores também:












A meio da tarde o céu ficou mais limpo e ainda apareceu o sol que era bem quentinho.








Ao final do dia, no horizonte já apareciam mais nuvens da frente que ainda poderá dar os últimos pingos do evento por cá:




________
Máx: *12,6ºC*
Min: *2,3ºC*

Neste momento já vai arrefecendo bem, sigo com *6,8ºC
*
Nos próximos dias teremos temperaturas bem altas para depois voltarem a descer a pique no próximo fim de semana, excelente para as constipações!  Mas é este o tempo típico de Março.* *


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2017 às 19:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de manhã Inverno e à tarde de vendaval. Caiu alguns aguaceiros, que ainda deram uma rega.
> 
> Passando, este fim de semana, virá o sol e temperaturas primaveris ou até com ar de Verão, se ultrapassarem os 25ºC já é de Verão. Como, adoro estas alterações bruscas.



Na terça vou andar aí na zona, está visto que vou apanhar 24-25ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2017 às 20:57)

frederico disse:


> Tavira passou dos 25 mm.
> 
> Ja esta feita mais de metade da media do mes.
> 
> ...


Aqui pela zona não está nada mau! O Rio seco aqui às portas de Faro já corre bem e já se vê água nos terrenos entre Faro e Olhão. Ainda assim como dizes faltam mais esses mm's para consolidar e acabar de vez com a seca por estas bandas.
Em pior estado está o Alentejo onde os eventos não têm rendido tanto!
Talvez há 4/5 anos que não estávamos assim tão bem...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2017 às 22:29)

trovoadas disse:


> Aqui pela zona não está nada mau! O Rio seco aqui às portas de Faro já corre bem e já se vê água nos terrenos entre Faro e Olhão. Ainda assim como dizes falta mais esses mm's para consolidar e acabar de vez com a seca por estas bandas.
> Em pior estado está o Alentejo onde os eventos não têm rendido tanto!
> Talvez há 4/5 anos que não estávamos assim tão bem...



O Rio Seco, já corre desde meados de Fevereiro e já não corria assim, talvez deste 2010. Quando vens para Olhão, na rotunda que está junto à pré-molde aquela apertadinha, tem uma enorme piscina é só ir a direito com o carro e dá-se um mergulho.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2017 às 01:22)

Boas,
Chuva molha-parvos como se costuma dizer, mas já molha, e bem!
*0.1mm *


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2017 às 01:30)

Boas,
chuviscos por aqui
temperatura atual de 12,4ºC
97% de Hr
Pressão a 1012 hPA


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2017 às 12:09)

Boas,
Por aqui a morrinha da madrugada rendeu *1.3mm*. Mais do que eu esperava, chuva boa para os terrenos.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mar 2017 às 13:02)

Manhã mais nublada hoje que ontem e sensação abafada. Alguma chuva fraca pela madrugada. A partir de amanhã entra um cheirinho a Primavera e talvez dure 1 semana ou um pouco mais. Com humidade disponível e o aumento da temperatura vamos assistir a uma explosão de cores e de verde !
No fim de semana passado já assisti a cenários fabulosos na rocha da Pena em pleno barrocal Algarvio. A ver se abro um tópico com algumas fotos...


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2017 às 21:45)

Boas,
Domingo de céu nublado 
Apenas chuviscou de noite e início da manhã, 1,3 mm acumulado
T.máxima de 17°C
T.mínima de 11°C
T.atual de 14,1°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mar 2017 às 18:52)

Boas,
Por aqui, o dia foi de céu nublado, apenas ao final da tarde o sol começou a espreitar. 





Máx: *16,6ºC*
Min: *10,8ºC
*
Os próximos dias prometem ser quentinhos, é sempre bom ter dias destes pelo meio desde que não sejam para durar muito tempo visto ainda não ser a altura certa para tal. Vamos aproveitar!


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2017 às 20:59)

Boas, 
Todo o dia céu nublado 
T.máxima de 19°C
Mínima de 10°C
Atual de 14,6°C

Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2017 às 07:32)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro cerrado, visibilidade extremamente reduzida, a sorte é que já há bastante luminosidade. 
Tatual: *8,4°C *


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2017 às 13:32)

Boas,
Nevoeiro de madrugada 
T.minima de 10°C
T.atual de 21°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2017 às 20:05)

Boas,
A temperatura hoje já subiu bem, durante todo o dia também houve nuvens altas e o pôr do sol foi espetacular, infelizmente não pude fotografar.
Máx: *22,5ºC *
Min: *7,5ºC 
0.2mm* acumulados devido à grande quantidade de humidade do nevoeiro. 

Tatual:* 12,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2017 às 20:30)

Boas,

Falando de hoje na viagem relâmpago ao algarve.
Alguns registos por lá.
10:15 *18ºC* em Portimão
13:00 13:30 A22 entre Portimão e Loulé, a rondar *22-23ºC*
15:00 *24ºC* junto ao estádio do Algarve.


O sol queimava de uma maneira, enfim _calor algarvio _é outra conversa. 
Foto que tirei em Portimão.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2017 às 21:20)

Boas,
Março, Marçagão, manhãs de inverno e tardes de verão! Sem dúvida, o sol hoje já queimava bem, entretanto, de manhã nos locais mais abrigados junto ao rio, havia alguma geada. 
Máx: *26,1ºC*
Min: *3,9ºC 
*
Notável diferença de temperatura da zona mais alta da vila para a mais baixa. Em Portalegre, a esta hora as estações ainda registam temperatura tropical, aquele vento de NE é mesmo tramado naquela zona. 
Tatual: *10,6ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2017 às 22:32)

Até estou admirado como o vento de leste ainda não apareceu para fazer disparar a temperatura.
Sigo neste momento com *8,4ºC* e 85% HR


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2017 às 22:35)

Na minha estação em Portalegre estão _*20,1ºC*_ depois de ter descido e aumentado de novo. Lá o vento de Leste apareceu e bem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2017 às 22:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de Verão. Sol e calor, este ano, vai ser a suar até Outubro, começa cedo este ano.  Só, vem confirmar, que a Primavera fria do ano passado foi a excepção e não a regra. 

Máxima: 25.5ºC
mínima: 14.9ºC

Em Tavira, a máxima foi de 27.6ºC.  

Este ano, vamos chegar aos 50ºC e já agora, uma noite tropical em Março, seria fantástico.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2017 às 23:53)

Depois do dia excelente a noite está fantástica por Faro! Muito amena e sem vento mais parece uma noite de Verão. Olhando à previsão a 10 dias podemos dizer que chegou a Primavera no entanto no nosso clima tudo pode acontecer e no fim de semana passado tivemos a prova disso


algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de Verão. Sol e calor, este ano, vai ser a suar até Outubro, começa cedo este ano.  Só, vem confirmar, que a Primavera fria do ano passado foi a excepção e não a regra.
> 
> Máxima: 25.5ºC
> mínima: 14.9ºC
> ...



Para o Inverno fraco que tivemos o tempo está fantástico e começa cedo! Não tarda temos de volta as noites tropicais! Vamos ver como se comporta o tempo daqui a semana e meia com a entrada oficial da Primavera...era bom termos mais alguma instabilidade mas fazendo as contas só falta mês e meio para o "Inferno" de Maio.
Cada vez mais um mês de Verão! (esquecendo o mês tropical que tivemos o ano passado)


----------



## aoc36 (9 Mar 2017 às 00:35)

Já se pode dizer olá ah Primavera! Ate de manga curta ja andei hoje, mesmo as 23:30 estava uma noite amena.

Maxima de 26,8ºC
Minima de 14ºC
Actual 16,7ºC 

Começa cedo este ano o calor, vamos la ver se este ano não vai ser mais um que ate a agua da torneira sai quente.


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2017 às 14:52)

Boa tarde, céu limpo
Mínima de 12°C
T.atual de 27°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2017 às 19:20)

Boa Noite,
Dia de verão, este ano começa cedo, estou a ver esta primavera a ser o oposto da do ano passado. As árvores começam a ficar carregadas de flor, como é normal:






Máx: *28,9ºC*
Min: *4,1ºC 
*
Tatual:* 16,3ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2017 às 22:53)

Noite bastante agradável, sigo com *10,2ºC* 
No post anterior esqueci-me de referir a enorme diferença de temperatura de Arronches para Portalegre hoje de manhã, sai daqui com 5ºC e cheguei a Portalegre com 17ºC  Foi chegar e tirar o casaco, é sempre habitual mas não deixa de ser incrível.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mar 2017 às 23:16)

Mas isso é perfeitamente normal é e sempre será assim as zonas mais baixas normalmente têm um arrefecimento noturno maior, só quando há massas de ar frio é que isso pode não acontecer... se em certas zonas a temperatura chegou aos 29/ 30ºc, aqui não passou dos 24ºc.
Vamos lá ver se isto começa a arrefecer, é calor a mais para a altura do ano.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2017 às 12:57)

24,0ºC atuais com mínima de 18,9ºC. Primavera pura. O vento de Sul torna as coisas mais amenas, ainda assim.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Mar 2017 às 17:03)

Boas,
mais um dia quente, na zona industrial de Portalegre, o carro á pouco marcava 27ºc, se isto já está assim em Março, nem quero imaginar como será o Verão novamente


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2017 às 20:34)

Boa noite
Céu limpo
T.máxima de 27°C
T.mínima de 12°C
T.atual de 18°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mar 2017 às 22:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com poeira e tenho uma alergia em cima. 

Os modelos estão estranhos, o ECM coloca chuva forte no Algarve na 4ª feira, cerca de 40 mm em 12 horas e cerca de 25 mm em 6 horas, o GFS não vê nada e só alguns chuviscos.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2017 às 17:32)

joralentejano disse:


> manter um caudal normal nos cursos de água





joralentejano disse:


> Por aqui, o dia foi de céu nublado, apenas ao final da tarde o sol começou a espreitar.





joralentejano disse:


> As árvores começam a ficar carregadas de flor, como é normal



 excelente, sempre belas fotos, estas e todas as que tens publicado!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mar 2017 às 18:42)

StormRic disse:


> excelente, sempre belas fotos, estas e todas as que tens publicado!


Muito Obrigado!!!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mar 2017 às 18:45)

Boas,
Por aqui, dia ligeiramente mais fresco, com nuvens altas e algumas poeiras.
Uma foto do céu quando o sol se pôs:




Máx: *20,4ºC*
Min: *6,7ºC
*
Agora estão *15,9ºC* com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mar 2017 às 00:16)

A noite segue fria, principalmente devido ao vento moderado de NNW. 
Tatual: *8,8°C *


----------



## joselamego (12 Mar 2017 às 01:23)

Boa noite
dia mais fresco
t.máxima de 20ºC
T.atual de 9,8ºC
vento de NW


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Mar 2017 às 02:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com poeira e tenho uma alergia em cima.
> 
> Os modelos estão estranhos, o ECM coloca chuva forte no Algarve na 4ª feira, cerca de 40 mm em 12 horas e cerca de 25 mm em 6 horas, o GFS não vê nada e só alguns chuviscos.


Parece que o GFS já foi atrás so ECM...


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mar 2017 às 12:23)

15,1ºC atuais por aqui com mínima de 9,9ºC. Vento moderado com rajadas, máxima de 66 km/h.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mar 2017 às 13:51)

Boas,
Por aqui, o dia segue com céu limpo e algo ventoso, de vez em quando as rajadas são bem fortes. 
Tatual: *17,2ºC*


----------



## talingas (12 Mar 2017 às 14:58)

Tal não é a ventania, que acho que até o wunderground foi pelos ares.. 

Por aqui a rajada máxima foi de 72km/h, e a temperatura mínima situou-se nos 9,2°C. Segue agora mais moderado o vento,  e com rajadas na ordem dos 30 a 40km/h. 15,9°C.


----------



## joselamego (12 Mar 2017 às 15:35)

Boas,
Céu limpo.
Por vezes rajadas de vento, um domingo ventoso, várias pessoas se queixaram, ouvi dizem quando vim tomar café ...
Temperatura atual de 18,5°C
Pressão a 1023 hPa
HR de 52%

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mar 2017 às 15:46)

joselamego disse:


> Por vezes rajadas de vento, um domingo ventoso, várias pessoas se queixaram, ouvi dizem quando vim tomar café ...


Se não se queixassem até me admirava tirando o vento até está um dia fantástico de sol mas pronto, para as pessoas ficarem satisfeitas tinha de estar sol, sem vento e uns 40ºC  Também dispenso o vento mas faz parte do clima portanto queixar-me não me vai levar a lado nenhum.


----------



## joselamego (12 Mar 2017 às 19:10)

A noite está a nascer mas o vento continua 
Temperatura máxima de 19°C
Temperatura mínima de 10°C.
Temperatura atual de 12,8°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mar 2017 às 19:44)

Boas,
Apareceram mais alguns restos ao final da tarde, mas em pouco tempo tudo se dissipou. Ao pôr do sol era possível ver no horizonte nuvens altas da frente em dissipação:









Alguns minutos depois...




Sul:




__________
Máx: *17,6ºC*
Min: *6,9ºC 
*
O vento acalmou bastante, estão *11,7ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mar 2017 às 22:34)

O vento moderado a forte voltou, sensação algo desagradável. Apesar do vento ser de NW a humidade é baixa.
Estão *8,9ºC *com 50% HR


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Mar 2017 às 09:33)

Boas,
O vento tem soprado com intensidade tanto hoje como ontem, parece-me merecedor de aviso, para a próxima colocam aviso e não acontece nada...
Parece que a instabilidade desta semana está a ir por agua abaixo,já pouco sobra, excepto no Algarve.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mar 2017 às 12:12)

Boas,
Por aqui, tem sido uma loucura em termos de vento, tenho o quintal de pantanas e na vila há lixo e ramos de árvores a voar por todo o lado, qualquer pessoa corre o risco de levar com algo em cima, também já há sinais de trânsito dobrados. Já vi avisos por menos, enfim.  Aqui no interior já rodou para NE. Não fosse o vento até estaria um dia agradável tal como ontem, o sol está quentinho, sigo com *13,4ºC *


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2017 às 15:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Apareceram mais alguns restos ao final da tarde, mas em pouco tempo tudo se dissipou. Ao pôr do sol era possível ver no horizonte nuvens altas da frente em dissipação



 muito bom! Cores perfeitas!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mar 2017 às 17:27)

StormRic disse:


> muito bom! Cores perfeitas!


Obrigado mais uma vez!!!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mar 2017 às 17:36)

Boas,
Algumas nuvens ainda apareceram por aqui devido ao vento, nesta primeira foto é possível ver uma lenticular, os outras também pareciam ser mas muito mal formadas:




Nesta foto aparece um pássaro que parecia ter algumas dificuldades em voar devido à ventania:




Até conduzir um carro tem sido complicado 
Máx: *16,1ºC*
Min:* 7,6ºC*

Grande acalmia do vento, de vez em quando lá aparece uma rajada ou outra mais forte mas nada que se compare com o que estava de manhã. 
Tatual: *15,3ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Mar 2017 às 19:44)

Com o avançar da noite, o vento voltou a intensificar-se... a partir de amanhã o vento já deve diminuir um pouco de intensidade.
Parece que os modelos deram a " machadada" final nos aguaceiros já não prevêem quase nada para aqui, assim amanhã lá vou ter de regar e chuva de jeito não se vislumbra nos modelos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2017 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com algumas nuvens e já se nota alguma instabilidade no ar, principalmente para leste. O vento soprou forte durante toda a noite e registou-se uma descida especialmente da máxima.

Máxima: 18.0ºC
mínima: 9.2ºC

Amanhã, entra o levante forte quer em ondulação, quer em vento, com rajadas que podem chegar aos 70 km/h, no Algarve.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2017 às 09:36)

Os ventos brutais dos últimos dias na Foia, talvez tenham provocado estragos no anemometro.
A estação encontra-se sem dados de vento.



image upload no size limit


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Mar 2017 às 10:08)

Boas,
Menos vento hoje, sol, algumas nuvens e até está um dia agradável.
Estou para ver a semana de chuva anunciado pelos media... se estivessem calados estavam melhor.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Mar 2017 às 11:11)

Levante forte! Quanto à chuva é uma incógnita...podemos não ver nada como pode cair mais do que aquilo que os modelos anunciam. Para já só está prevista chuva praticamente só no Algarve e essencialmente na Quinta e Sexta.
Hoje o GFS mete algo no interior do Baixo Alentejo mas nada de significativo.


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2017 às 13:40)

Boas,
Céu nublado, com ameaça de chuva, mas que deverá ser pouca...
T.atual de 16°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (14 Mar 2017 às 14:08)

Já choveu por Faro, ainda deu para molhar o chão mas pouco escorreu. Após isso o tempo abriu e segue nublado mas com boas abertas. O vento acalmou substancialmente!


----------



## trepkos (14 Mar 2017 às 16:58)

Começou agora a cair uma espécie de chuva que vem sujar os carros todos de pó.

Houve algum vento e pronto, foi isto o dia.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Mar 2017 às 17:58)

Por aqui não choveu nada e ainda bem, se é para chover lama vale mais estar assim... o vento hoje soprou com menos intensidade comparativamente aos últimos 2 dias.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mar 2017 às 19:40)

Boas,
De madrugada choveu qualquer coisa por aqui pois o chão de manhã estava molhado, entretanto não sujou os carros e ainda bem! Também não acumulou. 
Houve algum vento mas não tanto como nos últimos dois dias.
A instabilidade desta semana foi mesmo toda pelo cano, entretanto, o GFS volta a prever algo para a próxima mas com a sorte que temos tido vai desaparecer tudo mais tarde ou mais cedo!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Mar 2017 às 21:30)

Em Moura houve chuva razoável entre as 16:00 e as 17:00! Desta vez não me posso queixar. Já a garganta, talvez por causa da chuva, do vento dos dias anteriores ou da temperatura mais baixa (ou de tudo isto junto...) está a queixar-se dolorosamente...


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mar 2017 às 22:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia variado com sol, nublado e aguaceiros por volta das 13 h e por volta das 20 h. O vento soprou forte de leste até ao final da manhã, à tarde diminuiu, essencialmente a lestada é sempre mais forte de manhã e durante a madrugada. 

Máxima: 16.2ºC
mínima: 11.2ºC

Os próximos dias, são uma grande incógnita, mas a probabilidade existe para aguaceiros fortes, os modelos colocam a maior parte da precipitação a sul do Algarve, talvez uns 50/100 kms a sul, o Hirlam tem bastante precipitação, a sul do Algarve, basta haver uma alteração e essa chuva cair em terra, para haver problemas. Nestas situações, os modelos falham como acertam mas é sempre uma incógnita.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mar 2017 às 23:01)

Bem, se não fosse o vento estaria uma noite espetacular, são 23h e estão *15,4ºC  41% HR*
Os resultados deste vento forte, seco e constante, estão à vista, praticamente já nenhum curso de água corre (excluíndo as ribeiras) e estamos em Março 
A primeira quinzena deste mês está a chegar ao fim e o acumulado é apenas de *14.3mm*...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mar 2017 às 01:17)

Temperatura impressionante de *19,5ºC* em Portalegre.  Rajadas acima dos 60 km/h de Nordeste. É a temperatura máxima das últimas 24 horas!


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2017 às 02:18)

Boas,
Algum vento
Tem.atual de 16°C
A máxima foi de 16°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (15 Mar 2017 às 09:09)

Que alegria logo pela manhã


----------



## aoc36 (15 Mar 2017 às 12:34)

Dia de novo com bastante vento. Tive uma rajada de 39.1km/h


----------



## trepkos (15 Mar 2017 às 13:35)

Por aqui o evento deu-me um carro cheio de pó. É a terceira vez, só este ano e ainda vamos em Março, que tenho de lavar o carro porque ficou cheio de terra.

Fartura de tempo.


----------



## aoc36 (15 Mar 2017 às 13:45)

Sai de casa para ir trabalhar e está um vento terrível. Vivo ao pé de um hotel com 11 pisos e as escadas de emergência de metal até assobiam. Não sei como ainda não caíram árvores.

Aqui tb choveu água-terra.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2017 às 19:27)

Boas,
Dia de vento e céu pouco nublado por aqui, para não variar. De madrugada voltou a chuviscar mas desta vez sujou tudo 
Máx: *21,2ºC*
Min: *10,6ºC *

Finalmente o vento lá ficou nulo, já enjoava.
Tatual: *14,3ºC *


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mar 2017 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia da treta, céu nublado e mais uma vez caiu lama.  

Este ano, é que vai cair camelos do céu, cada vez que chove, já não é água é só lama. 

Máxima: 19.0ºC
mínima: 11.4ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2017 às 21:31)

Alta festa...no mar.


----------



## vamm (15 Mar 2017 às 21:34)

Durante uma caminhada, lá pelas 17h, havia uma faixa "estranha" que percorria muitos kms com estes desenhos


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Mar 2017 às 21:47)

Dia sem grande história meteorológica: Alguma chuva de lama durante a madrugada, pois também aqui os carros denotavam esse fenómeno. Durante a manhã e parte da tarde, céu pouco nublado e algum calor. Mais para o fim da tarde, aumento da nebulosidade e algum vento.
Nota para vários aviões da Força Aérea que têm andado por aqui a sobrevoar desde há dois ou três dias. Provavelmente algum exercício a partir da Base Aérea de Beja!


----------



## Agreste (15 Mar 2017 às 21:53)

noite ventosa em Faro... nada mais de importante a registar.


----------



## trepkos (15 Mar 2017 às 22:10)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Dia sem grande história meteorológica: Alguma chuva de lama durante a madrugada, pois também aqui os carros denotavam esse fenómeno. Durante a manhã e parte da tarde, céu pouco nublado e algum calor. Mais para o fim da tarde, aumento da nebulosidade e algum vento.
> Nota para vários aviões da Força Aérea que têm andado por aqui a sobrevoar desde há dois ou três dias. Provavelmente algum exercício a partir da Base Aérea de Beja!


Esses aviões também passam aqui sempre a mesma hora.


----------



## vamm (15 Mar 2017 às 23:08)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Dia sem grande história meteorológica: Alguma chuva de lama durante a madrugada, pois também aqui os carros denotavam esse fenómeno. Durante a manhã e parte da tarde, céu pouco nublado e algum calor. Mais para o fim da tarde, aumento da nebulosidade e algum vento.
> Nota para vários aviões da Força Aérea que têm andado por aqui a sobrevoar desde há dois ou três dias. Provavelmente algum exercício a partir da Base Aérea de Beja!


Li algures que é um exercicio pelo interior e litoral alentejano. Ouvem-se aviões de dia e de noite, a toda a hora. São vários países a participar. Acho que li na página da Rádio Miróbriga.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Mar 2017 às 23:55)

vamm disse:


> Li algures que é um exercicio pelo interior e litoral alentejano. Ouvem-se aviões de dia e de noite, a toda a hora. São vários países a participar. Acho que li na página da Rádio Miróbriga.



É o fantástico e gigante exercício Real Thaw 2017!!!


----------



## joselamego (16 Mar 2017 às 08:03)

Bons dias,
Céu com algumas nuvens 
Tem.minima de 9°C
Tem.atual de 10,5°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mar 2017 às 09:14)

Bom dia.

Aqui por Lagoa já vai chovendo moderado.
11mm em Carvoeiro e 2,6mm no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Mar 2017 às 11:37)

Manhã de chuva moderada e constante por Faro. Para já nada de trovoada! A precipitação parece concentrar-se mais no litoral com maior incidência de Tavira para para Oeste. Se continuar assim, podem registar-se bons acumulados nesta faixa litoral. 
Precipitação boa para os terrenos, bem diferente da torrencialidade de "nuestros hermanos". Estas depressões chegam ao Atlântico e são logo "domesticadas"


----------



## MikeCT (16 Mar 2017 às 12:23)

Em Faro cidade vamos com 17,2mm esta manhã e a temperatura não passou dos 12ºC


----------



## rafathunderstorm (16 Mar 2017 às 14:08)

Agora mesmo em Quarteira. Chuva moderada e contínua desde manhã. Neste momento estao 12.5°C


----------



## criz0r (16 Mar 2017 às 15:51)

Pese embora eu saiba que todo o País necessita de água, fico muito satisfeito por ver os acumulados no Sul do país desde as 6h da manhã.

Ás 11h,






http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-hora-chart.jsp


----------



## frederico (16 Mar 2017 às 17:32)

Na estacao do CCV de Tavira ja se passou dos 30 mm. Liguei agora para a Manta Rota e disseram-me que chovia torrencialmente. A estacao de VRSA nao tem acumulado nada. Eventos assim sao paus de dois bicos, muito localizados, e melhor que nada mas precisamos acima de tudo de eventos generalizados que deixem chuva em todo o Algarve e Alentejo.

A estacao do CCV de Tavira ja caminha para os 60 mm no mes, a de VRSA ainda deve estar longe dos 30 mm, creio...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2017 às 18:32)

Boas,
Céu com ar de trovoada, mas disto não passa, muita virga









Aguaceiro que está a SE daqui:




____________
Neste momento sigo com *14,8ºC *


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2017 às 18:57)

Como gostaria de estar em Sagres, agora...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2017 às 19:14)

Chove com bastante intensidade  que grande surpresa!


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2017 às 19:22)

É com cada raio que se vê na webcam da Praia da Luz.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2017 às 19:25)

Excelente aguaceiro, já deu para molhar a terra visto estar bastante seca devido a este vento seco dos últimos dias. Continua a chover, umas vezes mais forte que outras.


----------



## joselamego (16 Mar 2017 às 19:57)

Boas,
céu nublado
para já nada de chuva, apenas virgus
temperatura máxima de 20ºC
temperatura minima de 10ºC
Temperatura atual de 15,1ºC


----------



## david 6 (16 Mar 2017 às 20:09)

atenção Faro!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2017 às 20:21)

david 6 disse:


> atenção Faro!


Deslocação muito lenta, se chegar a Faro com esta intensidade vai dar problemas.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2017 às 20:43)

Mais uma boa chuvada, este evento excedeu as minhas espetativas


----------



## trovoadas (16 Mar 2017 às 20:48)

Trovoada intensa a sul de Faro! Parece a guerra do Golfo

edit#20H48# já estoirou uma bomba fortíssima!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2017 às 20:49)

Boas, por aqui, grande festival eléctrico a sul.  Relâmpagos com cadência de 2 em 2 segundos.   Com sorte, ainda levo com o cú da célula. 

Que tristeza, estou no buraco, há 2 horas atrás, passou uma linha de células entre Fuzeta e Moncarapacho, agora esta vai para Faro, assim nunca mais enche o túnel, que tristeza.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2017 às 20:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais uma boa chuvada, este evento excedeu as minhas espetativas



O distrito de Faro está agora em alerta amarelo até ás 3 da manhã, devido aos aguaceiros fortes, e devido á ondulação.
Se por aqui chovesse agora uns 10 ou 20 mm seria optimo também, mas vamos ver o que nos reserva o GFS.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2017 às 20:50)

trovoadas disse:


> Trovoada intensa a sul de Faro! Parece a guerra do Golfo
> 
> edit#20H48# já estoirou uma bomba fortíssima!



É a guerra do Golfo de Cádiz.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Mar 2017 às 21:01)

Não sei onde ela anda...agora estoirou mais um fortíssimo mas a cadência diminuiu bastante! Chuva nada!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2017 às 21:01)

Possas, este foi um míssil ar-terra.  Na Culatra e no Farol, deve estar a desabar o céu.


----------



## Agreste (16 Mar 2017 às 21:07)

será uma sorte não haver estragos com esta trovoada.


----------



## Agreste (16 Mar 2017 às 21:15)

não registei precipitação em Faro porém a trovoada foi bastante forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2017 às 21:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Possas, este foi um míssil ar-terra.  Na Culatra e no Farol, deve estar a desabar o céu.



Foi mesmo...
Deste calibre lá acontecem, mas pouco frequentes.



image hosting gif


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Mar 2017 às 22:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Chove com bastante intensidade  que grande surpresa!


Chove com bastante intensidade? Não dei por nada aqui, apenas umas pingas... mas pronto.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mar 2017 às 22:51)

Davidmpb disse:


> Chove com bastante intensidade? Não dei por nada aqui, apenas umas pingas... mas pronto.


Normal, visto que à hora do post dele o eco mal chegava a Portalegre...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2017 às 23:17)

@jonas_87 , ultimamente as trovoadas tem sido ao estilo de bombas, já em fevereiro aconteceu o mesmo, mas aí o estrondo foi bem mais perto que até pulei da cama com o susto.

Está, uma linha de instabilidade, a SE do sotavento algarvio, cerca de 100 kms a 150 kms da costa, se chegar cá, é capaz de dar alguma bomba quando estiver a dormir e saltar da cama.


----------



## MikeCT (17 Mar 2017 às 00:20)

Faro (cidade) termina o dia com 23,2mm.
A temperatura rondou os 12ºc o dia praticamente todo.


----------



## AMFC (17 Mar 2017 às 09:07)

Sagres com 18.3mm às 6h, este inverno tem sido um festival por lá. Aquela pontinha tem sido um verdadeiro iman para a chuva.


----------



## AMFC (17 Mar 2017 às 09:08)

Nem me digas nada. Vamos se na Páscoa tenho sorte 



Tiagolco disse:


> Como gostaria de estar em Sagres, agora...


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Mar 2017 às 09:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> Normal, visto que à hora do post dele o eco mal chegava a Portalegre...



Efectivamente o @joralentejano tinha razão, pois em Arronches chovia com intensidade quando saí do trabalho. Notava-se inclusive que ia chover mais, pois no caminho era visível bastante instabilidade.
Quando cheguei a Portalegre, nem chuva nem nada. Mas tive a brilhante ideia de deixar o carro na rua e, quando o fui colocar na garagem, tinha barro suficiente para fazer olaria por todo o carro...  
Hoje continuamos com alguma nebulosidade com poeiras à mistura... Temperatura agradável e pouco vento. 
Espero bem que as previsões da próxima semana limpem a atmosfera, pois este ano já tivemos poeirada demais...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mar 2017 às 10:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Chove com bastante intensidade? Não dei por nada aqui, apenas umas pingas... mas pronto.


Pois, é como disse o @SpiderVV, tinha um eco ligeiramente amarelado por cima na altura em que reportei que chovia com intensidade, para além disso a humidade em Arronches na altura em que começou a chover era mais elevada do que em Portalegre (segundo as estações da cidade) e isso fez com que a precipitação chegasse mais facilmente ao solo. Foi uma coisa repentina e rápida, hoje já estava tudo seco, os carros e paredes todos sujo e os recipientes onde a água acumulou estava bastante suja, basicamente choveu lama.  
_________
Hoje o dia em Arronches começou nublado por nuvens altas, poeiras e sem vento.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mar 2017 às 10:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> Chove com bastante intensidade? Não dei por nada aqui, apenas umas pingas... mas pronto.


Pois, é como disse o @SpiderVV, tinha um eco ligeiramente amarelado por cima na altura em que reportei que chovia com intensidade, para além disso a humidade em Arronches na altura em que começou a chover era mais elevada do que em Portalegre (segundo as estações da cidade) e isso fez com que a precipitação chegasse mais facilmente ao solo. Foi uma coisa repentina e rápida, hoje já estava tudo seco, os carros e paredes todos sujo e os recipientes onde a água acumulou estava bastante suja, basicamente choveu lama.  
_________
Hoje o dia em Arronches começou nublado por nuvens altas, poeiras e sem vento.


----------



## PedroMAR (17 Mar 2017 às 11:00)

Alguém sabe se houve algum vento forte em Tavira?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2017 às 11:44)

PedroMAR disse:


> Alguém sabe se houve algum vento forte em Tavira?



Boas,

Atendendo aos dados da estação amadora do Centro Ciência Viva de Tavira, pode-se dizer que sim, mas nada de outro mundo.
Nesta madrugada, ocorreram 2 períodos relativamente curtos de vento mais forte, valores em m/s, 12,7 equivale portanto a 45 km/h.
Ficam a faltar os valores de rajada.



image sharing sites


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mar 2017 às 12:13)

Faro, ontem:


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mar 2017 às 19:19)

Aqui a sul de Carvoeiro esteve assim ontem à noite 



 



 

Todas as fotos da noite aqui


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mar 2017 às 20:28)

Boas,
Dia com nuvens altas, poeira e temperatura amena, praticamente ontem só choveu lama.
Máx: *20,7ºC *
Min: *8,1ºC 
*
Tatual: *9,4ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2017 às 22:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol com poeira. Aliás, pensava eu que a chuva que tinha caído ontem, tinha lavado o carro, puro engano, ficou ainda mais castanho. 

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 11.2ºC

O Rio Gilão, hoje corria castanho.


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2017 às 00:59)

Boa noite,
Hoje por Beja, numa casa de um amigo .
Temp.máxima de 20°C
Temp.atual de 8°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (18 Mar 2017 às 12:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de sol com poeira. Aliás, pensava eu que a chuva que tinha caído ontem, tinha lavado o carro, puro engano, ficou ainda mais castanho.
> 
> Máxima: 18.2ºC
> mínima: 11.2ºC
> ...



Praticamente *38 mm *acumulados no outro dia na estacao do CCV... para o rio vir castanho deve ter chovido bem no barrocal e na serra de Sao Bras.


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2017 às 12:43)

Bons dias 
Hoje por Beja 
Sol, sol , sol 
Temp.minima de 7°C
Temp.atual de 20°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Mar 2017 às 14:56)

Por Moura segue também um dia de primavera! Muito sol, céu limpo e calor q.b.! Vamos ver o que nos reserva a próxima semana.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mar 2017 às 20:20)

Boas,
Hoje, dia primaveril que nem dava vontade de ficar em casa, por isso hoje fui até à Serra de S. Mamede, algumas fotos:
Mal se via o horizonte devido ás poeiras:









A barragem da Apartadura à esquerda e Marvão à direita:




Customa-se ver bem a Gardunha mas hoje não era possível




Uma pequena nascente que corria muito água e bem fresquinha 




E por fim, Portalegre:




____________
Máx: *24,1ºC*
Min:* 2,2ºC
*
Tatual: *10,4ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mar 2017 às 20:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Hoje, dia primaveril que nem dava vontade de ficar em casa, por isso hoje fui até à Serra de S. Mamede, algumas fotos:
> Mal se via o horizonte devido ás poeiras:
> 
> ...


essa agua dessa nascente é exelente, ás vezes levo 1 ou 2 garrafões e encho-os, e está sempre fresca, de Verão sabe que é uma maravilha


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mar 2017 às 20:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> essa agua dessa nascente é exelente, ás vezes levo 1 ou 2 garrafões e encho-os, e está sempre fresca, de Verão sabe que é uma maravilha


Eu ainda enchi uma garrafa!


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2017 às 20:48)

Já em Vendas Novas
céu limpo
temperatura atual de 17,5ºC


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2017 às 12:52)

Boas,
Mais uma mínima baixa, depois de tirar a protecção que tinha nas flores para não se estragarem com as geadas, eis que ainda vai vir frio  quando devia cortar no frio é quando não corta, enfim.
Mínima de *1,7°C *
Agora muito sol e temperatura bem amena, estão *22,3°C *


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2017 às 20:38)

Boas,
Dia um pouco mais quente que ontem, o sol queimava bem. Em poucos dias, as temperaturas vão dar um enorme tombo, será completamente diferente daquilo que temos tido. Já devo ter constipação garantida. 
Máx: *25,5ºC*
Min: *1,7ºC
*
Tatual: *12,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (19 Mar 2017 às 21:14)

Boas
dia quentinho
céu limpo
temperatura mínima de 6ºC
temperatura máxima de 26ºC
Temperatura atual de 12,1ºC


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2017 às 23:58)

O ar marítimo também já chegou aqui ao interior e com ele trouxe as nuvens baixas, o vento é fraco de W/NW e estão *9,8°C *com *99% HR.*


----------



## joselamego (20 Mar 2017 às 18:53)

Boas,
de manhã céu nublado, de tarde céu limpo
esta semana devemos ter alguma chuva, apesar de pouca para o sul
temperatura máxima de 19ºC
temperatura mínima de 11ºC
temperatura atual de 14,5ºC


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2017 às 18:54)

Boas,
O dia hoje começou com nevoeiro que ao final da manhã dissipou-se. Temperatura já mais baixa. Passamos de temperaturas bem acima da média para temperaturas bem abaixo da média. 
Max: *18,9ºC*
Min: *8,5ºC
*
Tatual: *13ºC*

Quase 60mm previstos para daqui a uma semana, enfim, delírios, na próxima run passa para 0.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2017 às 21:00)

Boas,
Por aqui a manhã foi de céu nublado e ainda chegou a chuviscar, a tarde foi de céu pouco nublado. Ao final do dia já era possível ver as nuvens da frente que poderá dar alguma chuva amanhã.
Máx: *16,1ºC*
Min: *5,1ºC*

Tatual: *8,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2017 às 01:23)

Boas,
manhã com céu nublado e chuviscou
de tarde sol
temperatura máxima de 19ºC
temperatura atual de 9,2ºC


----------



## Thomar (22 Mar 2017 às 08:57)

Bom dia! De volta a Ponte de Sôr.
Por Aqui a temperatura mínima foi de *+7,2ºC*. Agora *+11,4ºC*, vento fraco de Noroeste, céu nublado a Norte e Oeste, alguns pingos isolados agora.
Agora é só esperar que ocorra precipitação de alguma forma (chuva e granizo) e alguma trovoada.


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2017 às 09:00)

Bons dias
Para já céu parcialmente nublado, deverá chover daqui algumas horas
Tem.minima de 6°C
Tem.atual de 11,4°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (22 Mar 2017 às 09:17)

Já chove, maioritariamente fraco, a temperatura mantêm-se estável.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2017 às 09:35)

Bom dia,
Já chove por aqui também


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2017 às 11:31)

Regime aguaceiros , por vezes fortes
Tem.atual de 13°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2017 às 14:29)

Manhã com alguma chuva, 6mm acumulados, de momento o sol vai brilhando.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2017 às 14:42)

é uma pena a precipitação a partir do fim da tarde começar a escassear nesta zona, poderia nevar a cotas de 400 ou 500m.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mar 2017 às 14:54)

Boas,
Por aqui, não há grande coisa a reportar. a frente rendeu *2mm* e um aguaceiro que passou à pouco rendeu *0.2mm*. O total do dia é de apenas *2.2mm *e não espero mais nada, os aguaceiros vindos de NW, aqui não valem nada. Sempre pensei que fosse melhor, apenas deu para molhar a terra por cima.
Quanto à temperatura, estão *10,8ºC* e só está mais frio graças ao vento.
Uns reclamam pela falta de neve, neste momento o frio não faz cá falta nenhuma, só vem estragar o pouco que este inverno fez mas enfim.


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2017 às 15:03)

Muito vento
Acumulado do de 1,5 mm
Tem.atual de 13,5°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mar 2017 às 15:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não é 1 dia ou 2 de frio que vai fazer com que haja prejuízos, as médias dos meses fazem-se assim, se houver médias de 15ºc não vão estar todos os dias 15ºc, vão haver dias com 20 ou 25ºc e outros com 10 ou 8ºc, é assim.
> E já agora eu reclamo do que bem entender e ninguém tem nada com isso.


Uma pessoa diz algo e quase que se parte para a agressão, não me estava a referir a ti mas como falaste na neve no post anterior pensaste logo nisso. Tal como tu estás no teu direito, eu também estou! É melhor já nem dizer nada, quanto menos comentar algo neste forum, melhor.


----------



## rozzo (22 Mar 2017 às 15:53)

Colegas, mais calma, ok? 
Que tal aproveitar o evento em vez de andar em picardias sem qualquer interesse para os intervenientes e para o fórum? 

Vá, que pare por aqui...
Obrigado e relaxem!


----------



## trovoadas (22 Mar 2017 às 16:20)

Chuvada fortissíma por Faro à momentos! Durou 2 min mas deu para mudar o panorama que permanecia seco. Por aqui não há razões de queixa este ano, claramente diferente dos últimos anos. Não deixa de ser engraçado as incursões que temos tido ora de Primavera ora de Inverno. Um Março não de acordo com o "ditado" mas com características bem marcadas, ora temos verdadeiros dias de Inverno, ora verdadeiros dias de Primavera.


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2017 às 17:37)

Eventos nortenhos são assim, sempre uma tanga no Sul


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mar 2017 às 18:13)

Nada a ver com o que se passa noutras zonas do país, mas fica o registo:


----------



## trepkos (22 Mar 2017 às 18:25)

Pela capital Alentejana mais do mesmo, dois breves aguaceiros e está feito o evento.

Esperemos que o próximo inverno seja inverno.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mar 2017 às 20:36)

Sensação extremamente desagradável lá fora, a sorte é que o vento acalmou um pouco. 
Sigo com *3,9ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mar 2017 às 22:08)

Se aquele aguaceiro a norte do distrito cá chegasse  *2,8°C *e vento fraco a moderado.
A widget da meteorologia do meu telemóvel neste momento mostra neve


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mar 2017 às 22:10)

Boas, por aqui, caiu uma chuvada esta tarde.  Durou pouco mais de 3 minutos, a minha salvação foi começar a ouvir a chuvada ao longe e desatar a correr. 

Ontem, percorri o interior do Algarve e está tudo verdinho, embora a mancha que ardeu em 2012 continua lá as marcas que o tempo nunca irá apagar.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2017 às 22:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Se aquele aguaceiro a norte do distrito cá chegasse  *2,8°C *e vento fraco a moderado.
> A widget da meteorologia do meu telemóvel neste momento mostra neve


Verdade, mesmo a app da Google está a mostrar neve.  E que continuaria nas próximas horas.

3,8ºC na minha estação.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mar 2017 às 23:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Verdade, mesmo a app da Google está a mostrar neve.  E que continuaria nas próximas horas.
> 
> 3,8ºC na minha estação.


Era bom era, mas duvido, tudo o que chega ao interior Dissipa-se, aquele aguaceiro que falei, já se foi. Este sempre foi e sempre será o grande problema de não nevar com mais frequência nesta zona, todos os aguaceiros vindos de NW dissipam-se antes de chegar Aqui ou como é habito, passam apenas junto ao litoral.


----------



## ze_rega (22 Mar 2017 às 23:31)

Boas!
Queda de granizo à pouco tempo. Veio acompanhado de vento moderado/forte. Não sei quanto acumulou porque o meu pluviómetro deixou de funcionar. 
A temp, aumentou dos 4ºC para os 7ºC de momento.
1019hPa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## talingas (23 Mar 2017 às 00:50)

Precipitação, já podes aparecer! Temos a temperatura mas falta o resto.. Por aqui já vai nos 2,4ºC. Por volta das 20:30H aos 800m, já marcava 1ºC. E o gelo nas ervas era bem visível, embora nada de acumulação propriamente dita..  É manter a esperança..


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2017 às 00:55)

talingas disse:


> Precipitação, já podes aparecer! Temos a temperatura mas falta o resto.. Por aqui já vai nos 2,4ºC. Por volta das 20:30H aos 800m, já marcava 1ºC. E o gelo nas ervas era bem visível, embora nada de acumulação propriamente dita..  É manter a esperança..



se o radar aguentar se qualquer coisa, anda aguaceiros perto


----------



## talingas (23 Mar 2017 às 02:38)

Chove fraco, com 2,4ºC. Na serra deve estar a nevar certamente..


----------



## Sulman (23 Mar 2017 às 02:41)

Arraiolos 2,8º . Chove com alguma intensidade e há algo solido na chuva que se denota a desfazer nos carros.


----------



## talingas (23 Mar 2017 às 02:49)

É oficial neva em Portalegre cidade! 
2,2ºC


----------



## talingas (23 Mar 2017 às 02:53)

Foram períodos alternados, ora nevava ora chovia. Não se pode estar á janela..  Uma amostra do que acontecia se houvesse mais precipitação..  É apenas residual agora.. 2,0ºC.


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2017 às 07:28)

Bons dias Malta
aguaceiros de noite por Vendas Novas
temperatura mínima de 4,5 ºCºC
acumulado de quinta e sexta, de 3,2 mm
temperatura atual de 5,3ºC
Está frio!


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Mar 2017 às 07:55)

Não há notícias da Fóia (Monchique)? Segundo os dados do IPMA, houve aguaceiros durante toda a noite/madrugada que renderam 4,6 mm com temperaturas que variaram entre 0,7 e 1,7ºC. É praticamente certo que nevou por lá, se acumulou ou não é que era interessante saber.


----------



## MikeCT (23 Mar 2017 às 07:56)

Em Faro (cidade ) 9,1ºC neste momento. 
A mínima foi de 7,6ºC.

Na Fóia com 0,7ºC e algumas celulas a passar por lá, seguramente que deve ter nevado alguma coisa..


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Mar 2017 às 09:28)

Queria pedir desculpa pelos pots de ontem, não são da minha autoria alguns, é o que dá confiar o computador a uma pessoa, essa pessoa este a escrever sem o meu conhecimento, já sei quem foi e está resoolvido e pedir desculpa ao amigo  @joralentejano, os posts que não escrevi já os removi.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Mar 2017 às 09:49)

Boas,
Como me deitei cedo não vi nada, mas é bem possível que aqui tenham caido alguns flocos aqui sem acumular a temperatura rondou 1.5ºc praticamente durante toda a madrugada, pena a precipitação fraca que se verificou.
Penso que para a tarde estão reunidas melhores condições, os aguaceiros devem ser mais intensos, entra algum cape e penso que poderá cair algo acima dos 700m, vamos ver.


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Mar 2017 às 09:58)

Mais 0,9 mm com 0,8ºC na Fóia. É muito provável terem caído cerca de 6,3 mm de precipitação em forma de neve no topo do Algarve ao longo da noite/manhã. Pena não poder lá estar para comprovar!


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2017 às 12:31)

Davidmpb disse:


> Queria pedir desculpa pelos pots de ontem, não são da minha autoria alguns, é o que dá confiar o computador a uma pessoa, essa pessoa este a escrever sem o meu conhecimento, já sei quem foi e está resoolvido e pedir desculpa ao amigo  @joralentejano, os posts que não escrevi já os removi.


Desculpas aceites! Também peço desculpa pois também não devia ter reclamado por muitos reclamarem que não negava! Mas sinceramente na minha opinião a chuva faz muito mais falta do que o frio, além disso a neve por aqui é sempre uma miragem


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2017 às 12:32)

Bom dia,
Madrugada com alguns aguaceiros que renderam *1.3mm *
A mínima foi de *0,8°C *
Tenho a certeza que durante os aguaceiros caíram alguns flocos, pena ter sido de noite.


----------



## Sulman (23 Mar 2017 às 12:43)

Há minutos, aguaceiro de água neve em Arraiolos. 4°


----------



## trepkos (23 Mar 2017 às 12:52)

Sulman disse:


> Há minutos, aguaceiro de água neve em Arraiolos. 4°



Essa célula está a passar aqui de raspão e está bem agreste. Vento forte com rajadas e alguma chuva.


----------



## Sulman (23 Mar 2017 às 12:57)

Durante a noite, todos os aguaceiros traziam flocos misturados que se denotavam nos carros e junto às iluminações


----------



## trepkos (23 Mar 2017 às 12:59)

Está a cair água neve em Évora.


----------



## talingas (23 Mar 2017 às 13:30)

Por aqui cai agora um aguaceiro de granizo.. 7,7°C.


----------



## vamm (23 Mar 2017 às 13:42)

Está no mar, mas tem bom aspecto.


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2017 às 13:53)

Aguaceiro forte e frio 
A temperatura desceu abruptamente de 13°C para 6°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (23 Mar 2017 às 14:30)

Por aqui é só ver os aguaceiros passar.. Volta e meia aparecem uns restos... 6,7ºC.


----------



## talingas (23 Mar 2017 às 15:11)

Uma amostra do ultimo aguaceiro de granizo..


----------



## talingas (23 Mar 2017 às 15:43)

O sol apareceu, mas parece haver mais uma aguaceiro a chegar.. 6,0ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Mar 2017 às 15:56)

à pouco no último aguaceiro em São Mamede esteve a nevar durante uns 15 minutos porém não acumulou, vamos ver se veêm mais aguaceiros...


----------



## Smota (23 Mar 2017 às 16:29)

Boa tarde, por aqui já deu para apanhar uma molha de granizo. 6c


----------



## belem (23 Mar 2017 às 17:11)

Caiu e acumulou granizo numa vertente virada a Norte em Foros de Valverde, eram cerca de 14h.
Um aguaceiro posterior derreteu uma boa parte da «granizada», mas um bocado ainda permaneceu por mais de 1 hora (pelo menos, depois tive que ir embora).

Agora já em Sintra, céu muito nublado, com alguns pingos momentâneos e vento por vezes moderado.


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2017 às 17:18)

Aguaceiros
está frio 
temperatura máxima de 13,5ºC
A temperatura atual é de 10,5ºC
acumulado de 3,5 mm


----------



## jotasetubal (23 Mar 2017 às 17:28)

Alguém sabe como tem estado por Grândola?


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2017 às 18:23)

Granizo de alguma dimensão por aqui


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2017 às 18:43)

O aguaceiro foi mais de granizo do que chuva, mas foi muito rápido.
Uma foto da célula quando caiu granizo:




Tem havido formações muito interessantes durante a tarde, pena não ter estado em casa para registar:
Ficam apenas estes:








___________
O acumulado está em *2.7mm *
Máx: *9,4ºC*
Min: *0,8ºC
*
Agora chove moderadamente com* 5,9ºC *


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2017 às 19:25)

Na Fóia também já nevou. Foi ao final da tarde.
Foto partilhada no facebook do Meteofontes por Telmo Assunção.

www.facebook.com/meteofontes/posts/1465554440156206


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2017 às 20:45)

Um vídeo da queda de neve na Fóia.


----------



## Happy (23 Mar 2017 às 21:02)

Muito bom


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2017 às 21:24)

Esta noite promete ser bem gelada, talvez a última com temperaturas negativas nos próximos tempos.
Sigo com céu limpo, vento nulo e* 2,1ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mar 2017 às 22:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e aguaceiros com granizo ao início da tarde. 

Próximos dias, chuva, chuvinha, talvez trovoada e mais algum granizo, a ver se a Primavera arrebita, que preciso de sol e de uns belos passeios à beira-mar, do que ter este tempo enfadonho.


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2017 às 22:13)

Céu limpo 
Tem.atual de 5,2°C
Está frio na rua!


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2017 às 22:48)

*0,8ºC *e *98% HR *


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Mar 2017 às 23:55)

Está fresco por aqui também, 1,8ºc atuais


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2017 às 00:20)

No dia 11 deste mês surgiu uma nova estação no wunderground, a localização é em Areal, junto a barragem de Campilhas, concelho de Santiago do Cácem.
Tendo em conta que a estação está num pequeno vale e colada na junção de duas linhas de água, promete mínimas bem baixas.
Neste momento segue nos *0,8ºC*!
https://espanol.wunderground.com/pe...ANTIAG206#history/s20170302/e20170324/mcustom


----------



## joselamego (24 Mar 2017 às 07:48)

Bons dias,
céu parcialmente nublado
temperatura mínima de 4ºC
Temperatura atual de 5,1ºC

-------------------------------------------------------

Logo à noite vou de viagem até Lamego, passar o sábado em terras de familiares
bom fim semana
volto domingo de noite!


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mar 2017 às 08:42)

Bom dia,
Não houve geada porque apareceu nevoeiro. A mínima foi até aos* -0,6°C*
Quando cheguei a Portalegre, metade da cidade tinha nevoeiro e outra não


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Mar 2017 às 10:25)

ecobcg disse:


> Na Fóia também já nevou. Foi ao final da tarde.
> Foto partilhada no facebook do Meteofontes por Telmo Assunção.
> 
> www.facebook.com/meteofontes/posts/1465554440156206



Muito bom! Já se notava uma ligeira acumulação no telhado, no caro e na berma da estrada. Acredito que esta noite acumulou mais, houve sempre precipitação entre as 4 e as 8 da manhã com temperaturas entre 0,6ºC e 0,8ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mar 2017 às 11:26)

Boas,
Hoje por aqui foi o inverso, como não se formou nevoeiro, houve geada, os carros estavam cobertos de gelo.
Mínima de* 0ºc*.
Neste momento o sol vai brilhando por entre as nuvens.


----------



## vamm (24 Mar 2017 às 11:38)

Com o frio que estava ontem, não me admira nada de ter nevado em Monchique


----------



## talingas (24 Mar 2017 às 18:47)

Por aqui está assim, vejo aguaceiros em aproximação... Vista para W. 6,4°C.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mar 2017 às 19:04)

Começou a chover por aqui, pingas grossas


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mar 2017 às 19:05)

Boas,
Dia com nevoeiro pela manhã, o sol pouco apareceu, durante a tarde havia muitas nuvens e o sol apenas espreitava de vez em quando e rapidamente desaparecia.
Neste momento, céu bastante ameaçador, parece estar a chegar um aguaceiro de sul. 
Tatual: *8,4ºC*


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Mar 2017 às 19:35)

Por Moura o dia também começou frio e com nevoeiro, que dissipou por volta das 10:00. A partir das 14:00 o céu foi-se tornando muito nublado, sendo que houve aguaceiros por volta das 17:00, com céu ameaçador e com direito a uma pequena bomba e tudo!
Agora é aguardar pela chuva que aí deve vir!


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mar 2017 às 19:39)

Chove fraco a moderado já à algum tempo. 
*0.4mm *


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mar 2017 às 19:57)

Com o radar de Coruche desligado, o radar engana.
Chuva forte com algum granizo à mistura.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mar 2017 às 20:52)

Boas, por aqui, manhã com sol e tarde com nuvens, mas aqui nunca choveu. Esta tarde, apanhei um aguaceiro de granizo na saída da A22 no nó de Olhão.

Dia frio e noite gélida.

Máxima: 13.8ºC
mínima: 3.0ºC


----------



## joselamego (24 Mar 2017 às 20:58)

De tarde em viagem para Lamego ainda apanhei granizo em Coruche, bastante e temperatura de 7 

Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mar 2017 às 21:21)

Continua a chover fraco por aqui. Muita chuva a entrar pela costa alentejana, venha de lá que o Alentejo bem precisa!


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mar 2017 às 22:04)

Bah... caíram umas pingas e pronto... parece que só Domingo é que virá chuva de jeito para aqui.
Pelo menos parece estar a chover bem mais para baixo.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mar 2017 às 22:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bah... caíram umas pingas e pronto... parece que só Domingo é que virá chuva de jeito para aqui.
> Pelo menos parece estar a chover bem mais para baixo.


Penso que o facto de o radar de Coruche estar desligado, dê a sensação que a precipitação que está a SW se esteja a dissipar à medida que progride para NE. Posso até estar enganado mas é estranho a precipitação se dissipar sempre no mesmo sitio onde nem sequer há montanhas a servir de barreira.


----------



## Sulman (25 Mar 2017 às 00:29)

De facto, um início de primavera pouco normal. Ontem pelas 12h notavam-se os flocos no meio da chuva, a desfazer nos vidros dos carros, as 13h durante alguns minutos, a chuva deu lugar a neve e esteve a nevar em pleno centro de Arraiolos 340m aprox. estavam 2º. 

Neste momento, 4º chove torrencialmente.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mar 2017 às 02:17)

Vai chovendo fraco por Portalegre com 5,8ºC e algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mar 2017 às 03:15)

Agora chove bem com 4,4ºC em descida rápida e vento forte com rajadas...


----------



## talingas (25 Mar 2017 às 03:31)

Será que há condições para nevar na serra? Por aqui vai chovendo com 3,1ºC.


----------



## talingas (25 Mar 2017 às 03:55)

Neva com intensidade desde o miradouro da serra. 600m+/-  ainda sem acumular..


----------



## talingas (25 Mar 2017 às 04:01)

Bastante acumulação nos 800m.


----------



## talingas (25 Mar 2017 às 04:52)

Nos  850m. 







Mais tarde ponho uns videos.


----------



## trepkos (25 Mar 2017 às 09:39)

Aqui por Évora foi uma noite de chuva como não acontecia há muitos meses.

Chuva moderada e contínua.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Mar 2017 às 10:19)

Por Moura igualmente uma noite e uma madrugada de muita chuva. Agora o céu começa a ter algumas abertas.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mar 2017 às 12:25)

Acabo de ouvir um trovão por aqui...

Edit: bela bomba agora.  bem negro a SE.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mar 2017 às 12:49)

Boas,
Madrugada de boa chuva 
_________
Agora, acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado, fiquei no meio de duas potentes células. Antes de começar a chover, com o céu mais escuro vi um relâmpago para sul, agora vão-se ouvindo muitos trovões.
De tarde parece que vai melhorar, bom para secar a roupa porque amanhã promete outra vez


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mar 2017 às 14:27)

Boas,
Por aqui choveu bem de madrugada, mais de que estava á espera.
Por volta do meio-dia e tal abateu-se uma trovoada que veio com granizo.
Neste momento algum sol e nuvens de desenvolvimento.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2017 às 14:33)

Sulman disse:


> De facto, um início de primavera pouco normal. Ontem pelas 12h notavam-se os flocos no meio da chuva, a desfazer nos vidros dos carros, as 13h durante alguns minutos, a chuva deu lugar a neve e esteve a nevar em pleno centro de Arraiolos 340m aprox. estavam 2º.
> 
> Neste momento, 4º chove torrencialmente.





Aqui em Estremoz também ocorreu água-neve ontem por volta das 17h45 durante cerca 10 minutos, com 6 ºC, que derretiam logo que chegavam ao solo.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mar 2017 às 15:33)

Foto com a célula de hoje de manhã já na serra:





E umas fotos da neve no ponto mais alta da serra hoje de manhã:
__________
Neste momento, muitas nuvens e sol, estão *13,7ºC*


----------



## talingas (25 Mar 2017 às 15:35)

Voltando ao tema de ontem, este foi na subida para os 800m,


Aqui já ia mais ou menos perto dos 900m,


O vento era fortíssimo, o pouco que registei foi sempre dentro do carro.  A temperatura andava entre os 0ºC e 1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mar 2017 às 15:43)

Um nevão digno de nome acima dos 800m! Belo registo!


----------



## talingas (25 Mar 2017 às 15:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> Um nevão digno de nome acima dos 800m! Belo registo!



Ontem fiquei impaciente e tive que ir ver o que se passava...  Nem consegui subir ás antenas, o carro simplesmente não tinha tracção...


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mar 2017 às 21:52)

Tudo calmo neste momento.
Acumulado: 22.8mm, grande parte de madrugada.
Amanhã novamente chuva.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mar 2017 às 00:41)

Boas,
Ao final do dia ainda caiu um aguaceiro, a célula deu um pôr do sol bem bonito:
A célula:




Pôr do sol:








Também havia outra célula para os lados de Portalegre:




____________
A noite segue bastante calma e fria, estão* 4,1ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mar 2017 às 12:47)

Bom dia,
Alguma chuva de manhã que rendeu *1.1mm*
Espero que o melhor ainda esteja para vir, mas parece que ainda vai demorar.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2017 às 12:49)

Bom dia,

Com o principal da precipitação ainda a Oeste, tive ainda há minutos rajadas que chegaram aos *96km/h* em Carvoeiro. Altura em que ocorreram uns aguaceiros mais fortes também. Ver agora o que a tarde vai trazer, mas aquela depressão em franco cavamento a Oeste está com "bom" aspecto!


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mar 2017 às 12:56)

Boas,
Chuva faca de manhã, rendeu *2.4mm.*
Só a partir de meio da tarde é que deverá chover com mais intensidade.
O acumulado desde que começou o evento é de *37.2mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2017 às 12:57)

A malta de Sagres já deve estar farta de chuva, vai la vai.
Vejam o radar.


----------



## AMFC (26 Mar 2017 às 13:08)

A reportar hoje de Sagres, chuva muito intensa batida a vento.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mar 2017 às 13:34)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Chuva faca de manhã, rendeu *2.4mm.*
> Só a partir de meio da tarde é que deverá chover com mais intensidade.
> O acumulado desde que começou o evento é de *37.2mm*


Que grande diferença  como é normal. Aqui o total do evento é de apenas* 12.8mm*, mas a estação que sigo, ontem registou apenas 5.7mm, o que achei estranho pois aqui choveu mais do que isso portanto não liguei muito. Ainda assim, ontem registaste mais de 20mm mas a diferença nos caudais das ribeiras (que nascem na serra) não foi grande. O vento de leste e as temperaturas quentes das últimas semanas destruíram tudo o que a pouca chuva deste inverno fez.  Esperemos que hoje venha chuva boa, pelo menos para regar e para aguentar as ervas pois daqui para a frente a situação vai-se complicar, a situação hidrológica no sul do Alto Alentejo não está famosa.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2017 às 13:42)

*101km/h* ainda há pouco em Carvoeiro.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mar 2017 às 13:58)

joralentejano disse:


> Que grande diferença  como é normal. Aqui o total do evento é de apenas* 12.8mm*, mas a estação que sigo, ontem registou apenas 5.7mm, o que achei estranho pois aqui choveu mais do que isso portanto não liguei muito. Ainda assim, ontem registaste mais de 20mm mas a diferença nos caudais das ribeiras (que nascem na serra) não foi grande. O vento de leste e as temperaturas quentes das últimas semanas destruíram tudo o que a pouca chuva deste inverno fez.  Esperemos que hoje venha chuva boa, pelo menos para regar e para aguentar as ervas pois daqui para a frente a situação vai-se complicar, a situação hidrológica no sul do Alto Alentejo não está famosa.


Ontem choveu bem, não estava á espera, é normal as diferenças, já na temperatura é a mesma coisa, daqui até aí ainda devem ser para aí uns 30kms.
Esperemos é que a chuva seja mais generalizada, pode ser que hoje também tenhas uma boa rega.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mar 2017 às 14:16)

Chuva moderada!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2017 às 15:47)

A estação do Porto de Sines segue com rajada máxima de *100 km/h.*
AROME e ARPEGE a modelarem bem a ventania por aquelas zonas.
Fica o link da estação.
https://espanol.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALS11#history


----------



## AMFC (26 Mar 2017 às 16:07)

Em Sagres, depois de um período de acalmia,volta a chuva torrencial e vento muito forte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 16:09)

Tavira está com um eco laranja mesmo em cima...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2017 às 16:14)

A chover moderado com algumas rajadas por aqui. 10,4ºC e rajada máxima de 61 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2017 às 16:49)

Vento bem forte agora de 70 km/h com uma média de 60 km/h no último minuto.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mar 2017 às 16:52)

Chove bem desde as 15h sem parar, apanhei uma hiper mega molha graças ao vento.
A estação do Assumar não está a registar precipitação em condições, é impossível terem caído apenas 2.8mm até agora. Os ribeiros já começam a dar sinal de vida e os campos começam a ficar alagados, venha ela 
*10,6ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2017 às 16:54)

Chegada da frente com mais umas rajadas, 74 km/h neste momento. Vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## AMFC (26 Mar 2017 às 17:09)

Por Sagres a chuva intensa tem sido uma constante.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mar 2017 às 17:47)

Chuva umas vezes mais fortes que outras, pingas bem grossas. Já tenho os canteiros do quintal todos alagados.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mar 2017 às 18:08)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2017 às 18:16)

Rajada de *114 km/h, * quase o parecia que partia as janelas!

Média 1min de *90 km/h*

Correção, média máxima de um minuto de *100 km/h*


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mar 2017 às 18:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Rajada de *114 km/h, * quase o parecia que partia as janelas!
> 
> Média 1min de *90 km/h*



O vento aqui nem aos 40km/h deverá ter chegado com passagem da pior parte da frente, que enorme diferença.  Talvez devido ao facto de o vale onde está a vila estar protegido a SE, caso fosse de oeste seria pior.
Continua a chover com bastante intensidade


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2017 às 18:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> Rajada de *114 km/h, * quase o parecia que partia as janelas!
> 
> Média 1min de *90 km/h*
> 
> Correção, média máxima de um minuto de *100 km/h*



Belo registo!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2017 às 18:27)

Agora sim, foi a frente propriamente dita. Não é a primeira vez que acontece, na Stephanie em 2014, à sua passagem também houve um período de ventos acima dos 100 km/h. Não sei se downburst, ou simplesmente uma frente intensa. 


A pressão deu um grande salto também.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mar 2017 às 20:31)

Continua a chover bem!  a temperatura vai descendo, neste momento estão *7,5ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mar 2017 às 20:31)

Boas, por aqui, início de tarde, com vento muito forte, provavelmente com rajadas a roçarem os 100 km/h, trovoada e chuva muito forte durante 20 minutos. 

Não houve estragos, nem encheu o túnel. O vento continua a soprar forte com rajadas.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mar 2017 às 21:09)

Acalmou um pouco mas ainda promete mais, centro da depressão a invadir o Alentejo Central:


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Mar 2017 às 21:25)

Bonito dia de invernia! Vento (muito), chuva e algum frio. Os campos apresentavam bastante água ao final da tarde. Um regalo vê-los assim!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Mar 2017 às 22:18)

E quando parecia que estava a acalmar, a ventania volta a soprar com grande intensidade. O núcleo da depressão a passar bem próximo neste momento! RADAR


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2017 às 23:12)

Agora que tenho acesso ao PC da estação, aqui vão uns gráficos da passagem da frente:

*Rajada e média de 1 minuto (esquerda, km/h) vs. Pressão (direita, hPa)



*

*Recordes absolutos de vento da estação (2011-presente):





*


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Mar 2017 às 12:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> Rajada de *114 km/h, * quase o parecia que partia as janelas!
> 
> Média 1min de *90 km/h*
> 
> Correção, média máxima de um minuto de *100 km/h*


Grande registo!
Parece ter sido localizado, aqui não senti tanto vento, nem lá perto.
Volta e meia acontece


----------



## Hitchens (27 Mar 2017 às 13:30)

Vista para NE
15°C
Vento: 19kmh SW
Hum. relativa: 77%
Pressão: 1020,0mb


----------



## vamm (27 Mar 2017 às 14:16)

Bem que rico fim-de-semana! Sexta à noite foi chuva e granizo que metia medo. Sábado começou feio, mas foi um dia de aguaceiros dispersos, entre granizo e chuva mais pesadinha. Acalmou durante a noite, mas domingo foi o diluvio! Choveu sem parar o dia inteiro com muito vento.

Hoje, tudo normal. Vento, frio, céu meio nublado, uma chuvinha fraca de manhã e mais nada.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mar 2017 às 14:24)

Boas,
Aguaceiro forte e com granizo por Arronches


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mar 2017 às 19:59)

A estação do IPMA mal registou a rajada. Não é a primeira vez que a minha zona tem ventos dessa magnitude com células ou frentes vindas do quadrante Sul. Penso que terá a ver com a exposição a esse quadrante em comparação à estação do IPMA. No entanto houve várias ocorrências de quedas de árvores assim que as rajadas aconteceram, portanto deve ter sido mesmo relacionado com a exposição.


----------



## joselamego (27 Mar 2017 às 20:01)

Fim semana de muita chuva, dito por colegas de escola
Dia intercalado com nuvens e algum sol
Temperatura máxima de 17°C
Temperatura mínima de 10°C
Temperatura atual de 15,5°C
Acumulado do mês , até hoje de 47,7 mm

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mar 2017 às 21:03)

Boas,
Apenas choveu ao início da tarde, mas foi um aguaceiro bastante intenso e durou algum tempo, os ribeiros aqui na zona iam bem abastecidos. Entretanto, no caminho para Elvas, a 2/3km da vila já estava tudo seco, bastante localizado, também se ouviram trovões.
Máx: *15,1ºC*
Min: *7,6ºC*

Tatual: *9,6ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mar 2017 às 22:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens. Março, será mais um mês com precipitação acima da média, bom ano este por aqui.

Agora, que venha a subida das temperaturas que já sinto a falta do calor. Quando vier o Verão vais queixar-te tanto.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Mar 2017 às 22:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens. Março, será mais um mês com precipitação acima da média, bom ano este por aqui.
> 
> Agora, que venha a subida das temperaturas que já sinto a falta do calor. Quando vier o Verão vais queixar-te tanto.


Vale mais vir calor cedo do que o calor vir tarde como o ano passado, depois tivemos um verão tórrido e prolongado.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mar 2017 às 09:03)

Bom dia,
O dia por aqui começou com muito nevoeiro mas apenas nas zonas baixas, por entre o nevoeiro via-se o sol e o céu azul. 
Em Portalegre o céu está praticamente limpo.


----------



## vamm (28 Mar 2017 às 14:18)

Pelas 10h ainda havia algum nevoeiro por Odemira, mas o sol já era bem quentinho. Sim, o vento finalmente deu tréguas!
Agora está céu parcialmente nublado e bem mais quentinho.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Mar 2017 às 16:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens. Março, será mais um mês com precipitação acima da média, bom ano este por aqui.
> 
> Agora, que venha a subida das temperaturas que já sinto a falta do calor. Quando vier o Verão vais queixar-te tanto.



Boas não posso deixar de destacar a nossa sorte... estive pela Andaluzia este fim de semana e salvo algumas excepções o cenário não é tão bom por lá! Vi algumas barragens com nível baixo e algumas zonas secas entre Sevilha e Granada. Em Granada nota-se que já não chove há bastante tempo e nas Serranias de Ronda e Grazalema apesar de bastante verde os cursos de água estão baixos. No Domingo à tarde apanhei a frente entre Grazalema e Sevilha e tinha alguma atividade mas parece que pouco passou dessa zona para Leste. 
Destaque apenas para o frio com geada forte no Sábado de manhã no sopé da Serra Nevada e muito frio na estância de esqui. Nevou fraco na Sexta mas com pouca acumulação. 

O verde este ano está muito forte por aqui e as plantas estão com um vigor impressionante!  Resta saber se o tempo se manterá normal daqui para a frente sem grandes calores ou frio fora de época


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mar 2017 às 16:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas não posso deixar de destacar a nossa sorte... estive pela Andaluzia este fim de semana e salvo algumas excepções o cenário não é tão bom por lá! Vi algumas barragens com nível baixo e algumas zonas secas entre Sevilha e Granada. Em Granada nota-se que já não chove há bastante tempo e nas Serranias de Ronda e Grazalema apesar de bastante verde os cursos de água estão baixos. No Domingo à tarde apanhei a frente entre Grazalema e Sevilha e tinha alguma atividade mas parece que pouco passou dessa zona para Leste.
> Destaque apenas para o frio com geada forte no Sábado de manhã no sopé da Serra Nevada e muito frio na estância de esqui. Nevou fraco na Sexta mas com pouca acumulação.
> 
> O verde este ano está muito forte por aqui e as plantas estão com um vigor impressionante!  Resta saber se o tempo se manterá normal daqui para a frente sem grandes calores ou frio fora de época


Pois, é como por aqui! A pouca chuva que tem caído este inverno tem sido boa para as ervas e os cursos de água depois de chover também ficam sempre bem abastecidos, o problema é o vento de leste que aparece depois e o facto de ficar varias semanas sem chover. Chove 3/4 dias, estão 2 ou mais semanas sem chover e é como tem sido este inverno. Aqui na minha zona não é com grandes chuvadas que as barragens ou outra coisa qualquer se abastecem mas sim com vários dias seguidos de chuva e é devido à falta disso que a barragem que abastece água à minha terra não enche à alguns anos, apenas as mais pequenas que são abastecidas por cursos de água que enchem com uma chuvada é que estão cheias.


----------



## frederico (28 Mar 2017 às 18:06)

Estive este fim-de-semana no Algarve, notei as amendoeiras carregadas e com vigor. No ano passado as amendoeiras velhas praticamente nao deram flor nem folha, nunca tinha visto nada assim. Ate a amendoeira que esta adaptada ao clima algarvio sentiu os efeitos do Outono excessivamente quente em 2015 e da irregularidade na precipitacao. Este ano as temperaturas normalizaram e tem chovido quando tem de chover no clima algarvio, que e entre Outubro e Marco. A partir de agora excesso de chuva tambem ja nao e bom, pois com a subida das temperaturas o excesso de humidade propicia o desenvolvimento de pragas, como ocorreu o ano passado em Maio.

De notar que a precipitacao media no mes de Marco tem vindo a recuperar esta decada. Ate 1980 era em algumas estacoes meteorologicas o mes mais chuvoso do ano. Depois repentinamente em toda a faixa ocidental da Peninsula tornou-se um dos mais secos!

A estacao de Tavira do CCV esta quase dentro da media anual para a cidade. Se o proximo trimestre ficar na media o ano hidrologico acabara acima da media.


----------



## joselamego (28 Mar 2017 às 18:36)

Boas,
céu pouco nublado
temperatura máxima de 21ºC
Temperatura atual de 20,2ºC


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mar 2017 às 20:11)

Boas,
Tal como já tinha dito no post anterior, o dia começou com nevoeiro cerrado mas de uma maneira geral o dia foi de céu pouco nublado e temperatura bastante agradável.
Máx:* 20,1ºC*
Min: *4,8ºC
*
Tatual:* 12,4ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mar 2017 às 12:50)

Boas,
Nevoeiro apenas nas zonas mais abrigadas do vale do caia. Na vila hoje não era o caso e por isso a mínima desceu até a uns frescos *2,3°C*
Agora, já a caminho dos 20°C, sigo com *19,8°C *


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mar 2017 às 22:01)

Boas,
Dia primaveril, com algumas nuvens altas.
Máx: *23,4ºC*
Min: *2,3ºC*

A noite segue bastante agradável com *11,5ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2017 às 23:48)

Boas,
dia primaveril
Máxima de 24ºC
Mínima de 8ºC
Temperatura atual de 15,6ºC


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2017 às 20:13)

Boas,
Dia com nuvens altas
Máxima de 24,5°C
Mínima de 12°C
T atual de 17°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2017 às 22:03)

Boas,
Mais um dia com nevoeiro nos locais mais abrigados do vale. O dia de uma forma geral foi marcado pela nebulosidade alta, temperatura amena e vento fraco mas fresco. 
Máx: *22,4ºC*
Min: *6,4ºC
*
Tatual:* 13,2ºC*

Março, na estação do Assumar termina com* 36.4mm*, ou seja, mais um mês abaixo da média. Este inverno o inferno da seca calhou em força a esta zona. É incrível como desde Maio do ano passado não se tem um mês com precipitação na média e distribuída em condições.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mar 2017 às 15:01)

Boas,
Chuviscos de madrugada mas não renderam nada. 
Neste momento a tarde segue agradável com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco fresco. 
Tatual: *17,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2017 às 00:12)

Boas,
Céu parcialmente nublado durante o dia 
T.máxima  de 22°C
T.minima de 12°C
Tem.atual de 12°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------

